# HELP:  Sacroiliac Joint - SI joint



## Dtownry (Feb 21, 2013)

I have had SI Dysfuntion (so the doc says) for a couple years now.  Another says it is arthritis. 
I take meloxicam for the arthritis  as needed which seems to help.

I still squat and deadlift, but use a belt for anything over 315lb.  I get by, but I feel pain every day of my life though some days it is almost non-existent it is still there.

Is there hope?  Does anyone have any good advice?


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know if what I had is the same. 
But for the past few years I've had a lot
Of hip pain in my right hip and stiffness
In my lower back. I figured it was due
To the extreme amount of weight 
I've lifted training legs over the years. 
Doctors said from X-rays it was mild arthritis 
And he could give me a shot of cortisone. 
Which I never did. 
Now I'm not saying this would work
For you and I can't swear that this was
The cure either but about 6 months into
Taking GH and using meloxicam 
I'm pain free. Hip pains gone, totally 
Gone. 
 Stiffness In the lower back gone most days. 
I've been dealing with this for a few 
Years and this is the only thing I've 
Taken differen. I do like that meloxicam.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 21, 2013)

This is a pretty good explanation of the SI Anatomy. All I know is that it sucks, really bad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iwmcCw4bAw


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 21, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> I don't know if what I had is the same.
> But for the past few years I've had a lot
> Of hip pain in my right hip and stiffness
> In my lower back. I figured it was due
> ...



Sounds very similar.  Just years of heavy stuff on my back I guess.  I will continue with the meloxicam and maybe look into some GH like you said.  Thanks for the reply brother.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 21, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Sounds very similar.  Just years of heavy stuff on my back I guess.  I will continue with the meloxicam and maybe look into some GH like you said.  Thanks for the reply brother.



sure NP. btw, hows your flexibility? stretch as much as you can, that helps as well.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 21, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> sure NP. btw, hows your flexibility? stretch as much as you can, that helps as well.



Flexibility is getting better, I just have to be less lazy about it.  I really have to make it a priority again...


----------



## DF (Feb 21, 2013)

What kind of treatment have you received for it?



Dtownry said:


> I have had SI Dysfuntion (so the doc says) for a couple years now.  Another says it is arthritis.
> I take meloxicam for the arthritis  as needed which seems to help.
> 
> I still squat and deadlift, but use a belt for anything over 315lb.  I get by, but I feel pain every day of my life though some days it is almost non-existent it is still there.
> ...


----------



## R1rider (Feb 21, 2013)

I injured my SI joint in my motorcycle accident a few years back. I had to do 3 months of PT

There is hope. Nandrolone always seems to help me lol. fish oil, glucosomine etc helps. keep doing exercises for your SI joint.

Stretching, warming up, cooling down after the workouts helps, plus use your weight belt. When you do squats and deads try to do when without shoes on

stretch a lot and warm up good


----------



## R1rider (Feb 21, 2013)

also listen to your body, if your too sore workout some other body part. Use good form and technique when lifting


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 21, 2013)

I went through a couple months of PT a year ago but it was a joke.  They had me doing supermans and leg lifts, 10 a side etc.  Then I would go to the gym and knock out 300 lb squats so what was the use of therapy at such a minimal level.  Just taking my money IMO.  I did more in the gym.

I ice it as much as possible and take my meloxicam.  Using my belt for deads and squats has helped.  I have heard I can get the nerve burnt or the joint fused but that is risky.  
Anyone here every done any yoga (not gay)?  Someone told me if I was to do that and get super flexible I would see a world of difference.  

I still lift, am not incapacitated, but it sucks to put on my underwear and socks most mornings...


----------



## DF (Feb 21, 2013)

I would recommend that you get a chiro eval.  Get a recommendation from someone in your area.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 21, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I would recommend that you get a chiro eval.  Get a recommendation from someone in your area.



I was seeing a chiro last month, he agreed it was the SI.   Made some adjustments but for some reason I am just skeptical of doctors right now when it comes to this.  No one seems to have a good answer. From what I have read the SI is really a mystery to most medical professionals.  Very difficult to treat.  

Thanks for your advice brother.  Maybe you're right; I should stick with the chiro for a while and give him a chance.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 21, 2013)

Stretching will do a world of difference 
If its hard for you to put on your shoes
And socks, then I would bet that that's a lot
Of your problem right there. Stretch 
Every morning and night. 
Nothing wrong with yoga. You still 
Lift and work out. You'll get more
Relief and flexibility from the yoga then
Tharapy. Tharapy can be useful to 
The right situation  but probably not 
For you. Stretch more and try the yoga. 
Before you do anything extreme as 
Far as surgical. How long have you been
Using the meloxicam?


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 21, 2013)

JAX:  Meloxicam for around 6 months.  I don't take it ED anymore just as needed.  It does help which does lead me to believe it can be remedied with stretching.  

Ok so on the stretching what do you recommend?  Some type of dynamic stretching before and after or just after?


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok, take your meloxicam every day. 
It's an anti inflammatory. The days you
Go without taking it you allow the
Inflammation to come back. 
I like to take mine at bed time, let it work
Overnight and I'm god during the day. 
When you wake up and get out of bed
I would at least bend over touch your
Toes hold it there. Do some hip twist. 
Get a mat do some leg stretches ect, 
It's important to loosen up first thing
In the morning so your not stiff all day. 
The yoga should help you a great deal
Also. I'd do some stretches mid day if possible. 
Even if its just touching your toes. 
When you're that tight that and its hard to
Put your socks on that's a major problem 
How old are you? 
The stretching will be difficult the first 
Few weeks but if you stay persistent 
Your range of motion will increase and
You'll start feeling some relief.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Feb 21, 2013)

I have spinal stenosis and while it does not affect the same joint the pain can be very similiar to what your experiencing.....stiffness, aches and pains, nerve pain etc.  I had a couple cortisone shots, did a few months of PT and also took Lyrica a drug that can be used for nerve pain.  I was on that for 3-4 months and knock on wood my back has been good.  Don't get me wrong a few times a year I tweak it and am in pain for a week or so....but nothing like the initial pain.  Good luck man...there is hope!!!!


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks brother I really appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions.  I will put all of this into practice.

I'm 33 by the way.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 21, 2013)

Good luck brother. You're too young
To be that stiff were its difficult to
Put your socks on and too young for
Surgery if it can be avoided. Give 
Everything else a good try first. 
Always get 2nd and even 3rd opinions
Before making any extreme dicisions. 
That alone has saved me in the past.


----------

